# Honey sources



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

Try:
http://www.honeylocator.com 

------------------
Ben Brewcat brewing in Lyons, CO

[This message has been edited by Brewcat (edited December 18, 2004).]


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Yeah mon, I have been aquainted with them in the past. It just seems to me that people label things that are not true at times, hence the request for some tried and true sources. So if anyone has dealt with someone reliable let me know.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

If you want Orange blossom honey contact Michael Prater! Unfortunately, you may have to wait until next year though.








http://www.beesource.com/ubb/Forum7/HTML/000149.html 

Heavenly! My meadmaking mentor ordered five gallons for meadmaking, I wish he would get it bottled up, I can't wait.


----------



## ScottS (Jul 19, 2004)

Try Dutch Gold: http://www.dutchgoldhoney.com/store/ 

I've not used their honey, but I know others who have and they are happy with it. Particularly the buckwheat. Shipping is reasonable too - last I checked it was $20-25 for a 5 gallon pail.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Istill have some orange blossom. If interested contact me Rick


----------

